# Private vs NHS for tests



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi all,

We're going in for round two of IVF and have used up our NHS treatment quota, however we're trying very hard to keep treatment costs as low as possible.

The Consultant has asked that we get a number of tests done again this time round (HSG, Ultrasound, Bloods for both of us, Semen analysis...) the cost of these are seriously racking up and I want to see whether there is anything I can do to bring these down.

First of all has anyone had any luck getting any/ all of these on the NHS when undergoing private treatment?
Second of all is there any use in shopping around?

Thanks for any advice - I don't really understand this private world...

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=299855.0#ixzz2HObx4pLw


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi FlyingCat
We went through our second round of treatment last year and like you tried everything possible to keep costs down. Our GP was happy to carry out some of the blood tests but not any of the other tests (HSG, USS or semen analysis) His reasoning was that the clinic would have specific things they wanted looked at / checked and the local testing wouldn't cover those things. Very frustrating!! I think all GPs vary as to how much they will / wont do so worth making an appointment with yours to discuss it.
Lots and lots of luck for this cycle, I hope all goes well, we had both our treatments at The Hammersmith too and I still feel incredibly blessed that they both worked
Pepper xx


----------



## carrioke (Nov 7, 2010)

Hiya,

I was also looking for this answer.. I will find out on Friday if the GP will allow any on NHS, but I should no by tomorrow their list of prices for doing it privately. i want to compare them and see if it is any cheaper than the IVF clinic. Will keep you posted, but in the meantime, if anyone has some figures would be really useful


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi FlyingCat, I think it very much depends on where you live. We had moved between having ds1 and ds2, so we had to go to our new GP and explain the tx we'd had for ttc no1 and fortunately he organised a few blood tests, but also referred us straight to the local hospital fertility unit, which treats people on the NHS and privately. They organised our HSG and the other basic tests before recommending that we try IUI again, and then we were passed to the private side of the clinic for our tx.

Wishing you lots of luck with your tx.

Kx


----------

